# Ultimate Bunk Boards



## bassin026 (Jul 16, 2010)

I just purchased a set of these bunk boards ( I am a senior with back and hip problems) these are really great BUT 
I'm having problems, as the ramps are at an angle when I position the trailer just over the water the winch strap is as tight as it can get. How do I relieve this tension without getting hurt????/


----------



## Brine (Jul 16, 2010)

I think Popeye gave you pretty good advice on the other thread where you asked. Leave some carpeting at the front of the bunk.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2010)

You can also back the boat almost all the way into the water so that the stern starts to float - then crank up a little and loosen the strap - boat should slide right off


----------



## bassin026 (Jul 16, 2010)

Popeye's idea worked great, I had some indoor/outdoor carpet that I used on the decking.
I put a piece on each and that's why we have this forum, too help the other guy out;
Thanks Popeye


----------

